# Some pics of new workshop



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Well most of this winter has been spent on building a new workshop...
Its not fully finished but at least I can start building guitars again..Larry


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome man..that's pretty much what i'de like to do for myself if i had the space on the lot..... maybe one day..


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

I LOVE seeing other luthier workshops! thanks for posting. How many guitars/year will you likely make with this setup? Also, what are the inside dimensions?

i see you went with electric baseboard heaters. Is there any hazzard with wood dust getting on the coils? I'm just starting to build mine so sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet! 

How large is it? It's hard to tell from the pictures. Outside picture looks like 12 x 16, inside pictures look like 16x20


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

:O A GUITAR BUILDER IN GRAND FALLS!! I applaud you sir! we've been needing more builders here.....well....a builder really, don't think I've ever heard of anyone in grandfalls doing this. Nice workshop! I might have to ask for some quotes! ahah if you take orders that is!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

What an awesome workshop, you will really enjoy it!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comment guys....The workshop is 14' x 20'...The picture does seem to make it look smaller...I would have loved to have went bigger but you have to look at the heating part....The baseboard heaters shouldn't be a problem....Clean them with the dust vac when you clean the floor...There was no problem with the baseboard heating in the last shop I had.....I can build about 4-5 guitars a year and yes I have to sell to keep doing it....Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> Thanks for the comment guys....The workshop is 14' x 20'...The picture does seem to make it look smaller...


Great trick to fool the tax assesers .... where is the honking stereo?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Great trick to fool the tax assesers .... where is the honking stereo?


LOL...On the shelf by the crazy glue....Tuned to K ROCK


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> LOL...On the shelf by the crazy glue....Tuned to K ROCK


Not J rock ? Ricky will be mad


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

nice...

AJC


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Congratulations on a super looking, obviously well thought out shop. May I suggest that you look at using something like "sun tunnels" (http://www.velux.ca/products/sunTunnels/) to increase your available light without having to use more hydro? Yes, they are a bit pricey, but if you've ever seen one work, you'd be amazed.

Anyway, have fun with your new shop!

cheers

John


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Awsome bud.....

how much for an Acoustic electric dred non cutaway with spruce top and rosewood sides and back?

pm me with details...I want to drop by and see how that all works!

thanks bud!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

nice shop!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow--I'm drooling, and I don't even make guitars.

I wish I had an aptitude for the tools, because if I did, I'd have made a few.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW...your shop looks so inviting to spend time/work in. 

Congratulations !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

larry- youve built heaven.lofu


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

What a great workshop! I'm jealous.......but then it'd be a mess in no time!


----------



## gooberman (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome looking shop...the only things I see missing are the beer fridge, the snack chest, the Lazy Boy, the big screen and the urinal. Other than that it looks like a great place to build some more of those sweet guitars you make!


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

WoW, heaven on earth :rockon:

Yep, maybe one day lofu


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

all your missing is the bucket of home brew brewing in the corner ..............no ,very nice larry ,nice sander as well


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments .....Larry


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I envy you. :bow: This is my workshop


----------

